# 'Finding Nemo' and 'Toy Story 3' Blu-rays Rumored for November



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those folks who were impressed with the standard DVD versions of Finding Nemo, and also those who enjoyed Toy Story 3...

Finding Nemo and Toy Story 3 are rumored to be planned for a November 2010 release on Blu Ray.

More info here at High Def Digest:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/DisneyBuena_Vista/Disc_Announcements/Finding_Nemo_and_Toy_Story_3_Blu-rays_Rumored_for_November/5030


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Must-buys.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely must buys!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I know Nemo is one for sure...and I already have TS1 and TS2....will be seeing TS3 soon in the old fashioned commercial theater with some out-of-town company. My guess is that one will be added to the "will get" Blu Ray list too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*UPDATE* - Toy Story 3 will be out next Tuesday, November 2nd on Blu Ray multipack and regular DVD.

The Blu Ray version was reviewed here, and rated as demo quality:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/3887/toystory3_combo.html

Also...here is a link for an $8 discount coupon (usable in stores) you can use on either version...

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/promotions/special-offers/ts3lptw-coupon?cmp=dmov_dmr_url_ts3lptw_-coupon_print


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Already Ordered the Ultimate ToyBox... 10 Disc Set...

It's going to be: Legen.... wait for it..... dary!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Already Ordered the Ultimate ToyBox... 10 Disc Set...
> 
> It's going to be: Legen.... wait for it..... dary!!!!!


Cool.

The image quality on these are reported to be "reference quality"...so quite a joy on HD sets. The fact that there's some pretty good adult and kid humor doesn't hurt the cause either. 

The other thing is that Toy Story 3 features 7.1 surround..so I'll look forward to taking that for a spin on my THX-certified setup here.

Good times.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

A must buy for me. My kids told me so. :lol:

I’m sure these two movies will push our gear to their limits. Just the way I like it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> A must buy for me. My kids told me so. :lol:
> 
> I'm sure these two movies will push our gear to their limits. Just the way I like it.


Make sure you take advantage of the $8 coupon (link in post #5)...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Make sure you take advantage of the $8 coupon (link in post #5)...


Thanks! Just printed it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The other thing is that Toy Story 3 features 7.1 surround..so I'll look forward to taking that for a spin on my THX-certified setup here.


Didn't know that.. 7 years I have had a 7.1 setup, and have yet to have something that was 7.1 play on it... this is going to be awsome.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Didn't know that.. 7 years I have had a 7.1 setup, and have yet to have *something that was 7.1 play on it*... this is going to be awsome.


Even Star Wars is in 7.1 THX....there are about 336 movies using 7.1 surround out there...this is one of the earlier ones on Blu Ray with 7.1.

Here's a link to the list..

http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/thx-certified-releases/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

WERA689 said:


> Absolutely must buys!


+1

Neither the kids or I cared much for Finding Nemo but Mrs. Fluffybear loved it so it qualifies for must-buy :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> +1
> 
> Neither the kids or I cared much for Finding Nemo but Mrs. Fluffybear loved it so it qualifies for must-buy :lol:


Glad to see folks are getting something out of the coupon post too....

It expires in about 2 weeks....but the Toy Story 3 release is next Wednesday, and using the coupon brings down the Blu Ray multidisk version (includes the regular DVD) down to below $17.

Enjoy all.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Should have mine Tuesday from Amazon. Took advantage of the pre-order back in August for $14.99, so no coupon needed for me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Should have mine Tuesday from Amazon. Took advantage of the pre-order back in August for $14.99, so no coupon needed for me.


Cool....but there is more than one version....the (multi-disk version) combo pack has been $24.99 since it was posted at Amazon...so that must be the regular Blu Ray...unless they had one of their famous 3-day deals I didn't see.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cool....but there is more than one version....the (multi-disk version) combo pack has been $24.99 since it was posted at Amazon...so that must be the regular Blu Ray...unless they had one of their famous 3-day deals I didn't see.


Nope, it's the combo pack. They had a special offer to save $8 when the pre-order first came up.










And it was actually $28.99 when it was first available (that's when I ordered it), making it $23.99 with the discount, but since the pre-order price dropped, mine did too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Nope, it's the combo pack. They had a special offer to save $8 when the pre-order first came up.


Cool.

Right now, the $8 deal is the best one out there...so hopefully folks get to take advantage of it.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *UPDATE* - Toy Story 3 will be out next Tuesday, November 2nd on Blu Ray multipack and regular DVD.
> 
> The Blu Ray version was reviewed here, and rated as demo quality:
> 
> ...


Also here is the $5 rebate form from Campbells'
http://www.campbellskitchen.com/Resources/pdf/11202CSC_Disney_Kids_Rebate.pdf

And the $5 dollar rebate form from Rayovac.
http://media.al.com/bargain-mom/other/toy story 3 rebate rayovac.pdf


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dogs31 said:


> Also here is the $5 rebate form from Campbells'
> http://www.campbellskitchen.com/Resources/pdf/11202CSC_Disney_Kids_Rebate.pdf
> 
> And the $5 dollar rebate form from Rayovac.
> http://media.al.com/bargain-mom/other/toy story 3 rebate rayovac.pdf


Nice finds...

Might get tricky on the rebates with having enough Proof of puchase tabs or receipts (only 1 will accept a copy) - but at this rate...it's almost gonna be free!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone having audio issues with Toy Story 3? I am, and at least one other reported the very same issue. Below link gives full details.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/blu-ray-mo...-2-2010-discussion-thread-82.html#post3963104

Any ideas?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Anyone having audio issues with Toy Story 3? I am, and at least one other reported the very same issue. Below link gives full details.
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/blu-ray-mo...-2-2010-discussion-thread-82.html#post3963104
> 
> Any ideas?


I have a 7.1 certified system, and we viewed the Blu Ray last night without any such symptoms...it was also stated that 5.1 audio had no such problems.

So this appears to be a blog posting specific to a certain 7.1 setup at one location....still something to keep an eye on...but no problem here with Onkyo 7.1 THX audio. The 3 reviews I read also indicated the 7.1 audio was excellent and without problems.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have a 7.1 certified system, and we viewed the Blu Ray last night without any such symptoms...it was also stated that 5.1 audio had no such problems.
> 
> So this appears to be a blog posting specific to a certain 7.1 setup at one location....still something to keep an eye on...but no problem here with Onkyo 7.1 THX audio. The 3 reviews I read also indicated the 7.1 audio was excellent and without problems.


The issue is in two locations. Me too. My AVR is THX certified 7.1 too. The Oppo speaks for itself. I have Definitive Technology bi-amp'd speakers that have been driven much harder than toy Story 3.

My only guess without doing research. My Pioneer Elite - VSX-84TXSi has HDMI version 1.2a. I'm under the impression you can send 7.1 linear PCM through HDMI. Is that correct? Plus, like I said, other 7.1 discs play fine?

To give you an idea what the issue sounds like. It sounds like you're feeding a low frequency signal through your midrange and tweeters. Or better yet, you plug your speakers into a 120 volt outlet. Yup, it sounds that bad.

I can just select 5.1 DTS master audio and all works great. This is not that big of a deal. I just wanted to post it incase others had the same problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> The issue is in two locations. Me too. My AVR is THX certified 7.1 too. The Oppo speaks for itself. I have Definitive Technology bi-amp'd speakers that have been driven much harder than toy Story 3.
> 
> My only guess without doing research. My Pioneer Elite - VSX-84TXSi has HDMI version 1.2a. I'm under the impression you can send 7.1 linear PCM through HDMI. Is that correct? Plus, like I said, other 7.1 discs play fine?
> 
> ...


All good to know.
I have been unable to replicate it here with my Onkyo AVR, Panasonic Blu Ray player, and Snell speakers.

If it is found to indeed be a flaw for 7.1...they'll likely do what they've done in the past for other such scenarios....offer replacements for those who want/need one.

Thanks for sharing...good for folks to know.

[P.S....still no firm date on Nemo]


----------

